# Least Favorite Betta?



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok, so we all LOVE betas, but everyone must have a certain variety that they least like. So share! What betta fin type/ color do you dislike. 

For me, it would have to be crowntails. Sorry CT lovers, but those spiny rays give me the heebie jeebies o_o


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

I love all of them but Spade tail are the last tail typs i think of when i think betta so Spade tails are the least in my book.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

CTs because I can't keep them due to water chemistry. I think each betta is beautiful in their own right but sometimes I can't help but think "That fish is gross" from a breeding standpoint.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the spade ^.^ Ludendorff's melt gave him a spade look for a while. Now it's 90% grown back. 

I think my least fave tail type is the heavy double finnage. The fish just looks uncomfortable imo!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Poorly bred rosetail bettas, along with bettas with connected Dorsal, and anal fins. Yes. I have seen them before. So really I hate any type of poorly bred betta


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Mo said:


> Poorly bred rosetail bettas, along with bettas with connected Dorsal, and anal fins. Yes. I have seen them before. So really I hate any type of poorly bred betta


Same.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Kinda disliking the CT myself, man their rays grow back crooked  
I like perfect symmetry in CTs, not something I see too often.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

While in pet stores I rarely see ct's with proper finnagge, body structure, etc. only one ever seen, I could have purchased him. But an had purchased the young bling male next to him


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

I think they're all quite pretty and lovely, but I'm really just not a fan of plakats.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

It's funny. Plakats a my favorite yet they are the second most discriminated of by the common buyer, lagging behind female bettas due to there lack of finnagge


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The CTs in pet shops fair much better in symmetry than what I see on aquabid. Once you get double+ rays I can't stand to see bad distance between rays, one missing something, different lengths. Ugh.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i love the CT but more into double tails (not HM). the CT are similar issues ie bloating and curling. i dont really have a least favorite, its more which one catches my attention.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Tons of people on the forum have these so im going to get hated on but... I really dislike doubletails and delta's  and standard Blue and Red betta's are my least favourite colour, but some are beautiful!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

What's the problem with those types of bettas. Not that I care. I would just like your opinion, and if I should prevent myself from purchasing another


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

least favorite, combtails or feather's. least favorite coloring, it would have to be yellow


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Ooo, coloring? D: I'm not sure that I have a least favorite! They're all so beautiful!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Least fave coloring= cellophane and clear ones, and some yellows. I don't know why, maybe its I can see their insides. My own Ludendorff sometimes is see-through under the lights :/


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I do not like plakats. I know everybody loves them here but I do not like them. They look like overgrown females to me. I do love the fins on a fish and I like stronger colors. Although I occasionally see bright plakats, their lack of tails ruins it for me.

I am sick os seeing pale blues, purples, and dark faces. I like brighter colors and bright faces. I have a particular like for colored eyes right now too.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Plakats and double-tails just look odd to me. Half-moon would be my favorite.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't like halfmoons if they don't have good symmetry. I really dislike it when I see their anal fins being hugely longer than their tails. Same with CTs. However, I love both types when properly bred.

As for least-favourite type overall, I just can't get excited about doubletails (they look odd to me) and superdeltas (are you a delta or a halfmoon? Make up your mind!). 

My least favourite colouring...maybe pineapple? I like most colours.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

When it comes down to it, I just like bettas with good fins and form with good color according to strain.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Heavily finned rosetails/HM/feathertails ... I mean, the poor fellas can't move in many cases, and those "balloon/short bodied" bettas look unnatural and in pain. Colour would have to be blue with redwash ... it's just so common.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Over halfmoon and poorly bred rose-tails.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Least favorite tail type has to double tail first, then delta next.

Least favorite color would be marbles. Most marbles are just unattractive to me.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Over halfmoon and poorly bred rose-tails.


don't tease my puddles! lol, jk he is a slight over halfmoon rose tail


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Interesting thread...

I don't know as I would say dislike per se, but the tail type I'm probably least enthused about is double tails -- likely due to the fact that most I have seen have been VTs in cups, where there's so few with nice fin carriage (even a lot of single tail VTs don't have great fin carriage in cups). Then I'd have to say some HMs and Deltas, because sometimes they just look a little funny, especially when they're not carrying their fins well. I absolutely love when a fish has nice fin carriage.

As for color, probably Cambodian. I don't know why...

That said, a nice personality can trump all. My little guy Sharkfin's a real scrapper and I _love_ it! He had Kostya strutting around and flaring while he flared back with everything he had until I put a piece of paper between them. I joked and said he was like an Irishman (I am, by the way, a large percent Irish). Judging by what fins he has left I don't know as he'd really have caught my eye in full finnage (though I think he'd look amazing as a plakat), but his temperament is just a kick.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Body type... I don't like plakets. Never have. They look so.... bland. But sometimes there are some nice colors that draw me to them. As for the others, I love most of them, even the ones that haven't been bred properly. I'm never going to breed a betta, so if I could just take and care for all of the ugly mal-formed betta in the world I would! Fave would be big ears, though.... ssooooo cute!

As for color... The ones on AB where the title is "Ironman Returns!" and they are red, blue and black.. I don't like those. They're not as pretty to me as they should be. More fake then anything. And yellows or pineabbples don't do it for me. I guess I like colorful fish, but not TOO colorful, lol. I love grizzles, dalmations and multicolors. The more colors the better! And there doesn't need to be a pattern to it.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Hmmm this thread picked up interest 
I gotta say that I love spade tails, but I am pretty biased there. 
I also like the look of plakats. I just like shorter fins, lol. 
Colors? Not sure. I like them all. Brown is probably my least favorite. 
I do like cellophanes, though.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I've remembered what colour I don't like! Marbles. Fish the colour of flesh just don't do it for me.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't like green betta.
Because they aren't really green in my eyes >__> 
I see "green betta" and I'm like NO IT'S BLUE.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

LOL Olympia I know exactly what you mean. I used to get excited when I saw on Aquabid "NEW RARE GREEN HALFMOON".... GOSH PEOPLE ITs not green, its turquoise!

For me, I like all bettas. But out of preference, I don't know why, I would pick anything over a standard red/blue crowntail. THe thing about me though is that I pick my fish based on personality, I also have a thing for "It's so ugly its cute". Hahah I tend to do that.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Have to say I'm not a fan of marbles at all. No offense to those who have em.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, marbles aren't my favorite. 
I think piebalds are adorably ugly/weird, and I would get one.


----------



## thebroadenthusiast (Dec 29, 2011)

Marbles are my favorite, and so are white marbles. The boy in my avatar is almost completely steel blue now, and he was white when i got him!

DbT or CT are my least favorite fin type.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I like them all but just sorta feel bad for the elephant ears, or whatever you call them. They have such a hard time swimming and are sooooooo expensive. So I guess elephant ears are my least fav.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Haven't answered a thread like this in a long time...haha

My least favorite? Well, I have a few....

The Elephant ears. It just looks awful and the poor betta looks like they could hardly swim.

The Piebalds. The flesh colored faces look awkward. :/

The Double Veil Tail. Again looks awkward. I love the Veil Tail and Double Tail, but I don't like them together.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Bullet Bettas. And sick bettas that petco sells for $30.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I looked them up and actually came up with a thread from here complete with pictures. They swim almost entirely with their pectorals. That's probably one of the saddest things I've ever seen. 

Anyway, my least favorite betta tail types are double tails and crown tails. I just think they both look wrong. Just personal taste. For color there isn't too much I don't like, but my favorites are reds, blue, turquoise, and whites.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh yeah, the bullets ... poor babies


----------



## Raspberry Betta (Apr 12, 2012)

I purchased my first betta from petsmart and it said male betta. Does that mean it is just regular?


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Most pet shops only differentiate between crowntails and veiltails, just to charge more for the crowntails. The other types are usually mismarked as veiltails or not marked at all. My Rosie wasn't identified, but she's a spadetail, which is actually somewhat of a rare find.
The best way to determine what tailtype or color our betta is is to post a picture on this forum and ask other people


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Did the bullet betta thing ever catch on? I thought it was just that one. :s


----------



## Brendans (Mar 20, 2012)

veil tails bore me to no end...=x and crowntails only look good if they have a good spread, smaller ones always looked sickly to me.... and I'll be shot for this but I dont like [email protected][email protected] and super splotchyness...like when you see fishes labeled "fancy" on aquabid... wow I am sooooo picky


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't particularly like HM males even though I have quite a few of them. Mine are always the first to put a nice tear in their tail, half-drown themselves or sneak through the divider and get into a fight. 

Plus poorly bred HMs always look like they are sinking when they swim around as their bodies are usually not robust enough to support their finnage. 

I also hate deformed fish on AB trying to be passed off as something super rare and valuable, and I hate extreme dippy toplines or hunched backs.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

It's ok, Brendans! I'm not a fan of dragons either


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Double Veiltail would probably be my least favourite as the fish seem to struggle with the oddly shaped finnage. Least favourite colour I think would be Dragon, they just put me on edge for some reason!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

My least favorite Betta? The ones that look like this: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1330955063

My least favorite color? I'm not sure. I like all colors. Mom doesn't like the pale ones though.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

At least no one bought that for that ridiculous price -.-


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Red veiltails with bue wash are my least favorite betta.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Deep red and blue really dont go together, having an artistic eye, it can really hurt my eyes 
My guy is blue with red wash, I guess he's okay xD


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Deep red and blue really dont go together, having an artistic eye, it can really hurt my eyes
> My guy is blue with red wash, I guess he's okay xD


Really? Huh, I never thought that...of course, I'm pretty liberal with what colors I think can look good together, haha.

All three of mine with blue have at least a little red -- it's probably most noticeable with Kostya, though.


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Not a fan of dragonscales. Reminds me of pineconing in sick bettas


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey now! my girl is red with a blue wash! Hahaha
I didn't realize that when I got her, but when the light hits her ... BAM


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Least favorite bettas: the tailbiters.


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a red with blue wash girl too- she's beautiful.
This thread is addictive, motivated me to revisit finnage types etc., then go inspect all of my 15 bettas to verify type. I just fed them their nightly feeds about an hr ago but they all looked at me when I turned their lights back on with searching eyes and mouths that go 'yawp yawp' like they're starving so they all got an extra pellet and some extra 'chase my finger' time. Now I'll probably have 15 constipated bettas in the morning.

But I've decided I don't really have a least fave- They were all chosen based on personality I think I tend to like the imperfect bettas. Actually one of mine has a completely broken dorsal fin- it was broken at the base when I bought him. He swims funny but is happy, named CoriLopsy.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Least favorite bettas: the tailbiters.


Agreed. We have one chronic tailbiter and Rosso nibbles at his caudal. I wish he could learn to chew off the offensive bits in a straighter line. :-?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd have to say HM's with an overly large anal fin. Or any long finned betta with a big anal fin. It bothers me so much and takes you're eyes away from the overall fish!

HMPK's are my favorite and have less to deal with. I do like to see the HM's spawn though. You just see a HUGE caudal extending and closing and then when they embrace with the female, it just looks really nice!

My aunt says she doesn't like CT's too because their rays are so "scary". They literally give her goosebumps. I think CT's MUST be perfect or they do look pretty weird and unpleasant to look at.

Example of a BAD CT:









And a Good CT:


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't like most CTs and most HMs, if they are properly bred and have even finnage I love them. Sadly that is hard to get though. My favorite are plakats, they don't struggle to swim because they have short fins.

Least favorite color? That is tough, I hate it when people on Aquabid say green but it is just a blue that is tinted green. I had a green betta, well he wasn't a true green, but he actually had green. He is in my album if any one wants to see...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

BL2033, we have opposite opinions on a good CT. 
I like the top ones fins a lot more, they are scattered and the rays look naturally random.
However in that bottom one, the "good" one, the third and fourth splits from the top look painfully larger than the rest and ruin the fish for me. ;( It can't be good, it has to be perfect. :| aka probably doesn't exist.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well what I mean is overall symmetry. The first one is a bit more scattered and the second one IMO has a nice symmetry on him, but it does revolve mostly around opinion.

I was kind of talking about breeding quality as well. The first one looks like one you'd find in a pet store, but the second one has nicer even finnage.

If you look at the top one's dorsal, it does look like its a bit too far up (closer to the head) and the second one's dorsal is very even and 'filling' with his caudal and anal.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The second fits into IBC standards much better than the first. The IBC standards make or break a fish for me.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd have to say i'm not overly fond of HMs or Rosetails. :I

....says the gal with a rosetail. honestly, if i'd known Todd was a rosetail before i got him, i might not have gotten him, but he's grown on me with the graceful way he swims. but, extreme Rosetail is just... horrid. :I the super finnage, to the point where the tail is folding into itself and looking like feathers, rather than a tail.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> The second fits into IBC standards much better than the first. The IBC standards make or break a fish for me.


I agree 100%!


----------



## Emmahlee (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a CT myself, however, I dont seem to like many CT's.
My least favourite would have to be the round or spade.

But really, I love them all. :3


----------



## Scope Eye (Mar 21, 2012)

Least fave, PK's

Least fave color, Red or blue


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Personally, I think entirely too much emphasis is put on "Standards." I love my fish, flaws and all. They lead good, happy lives. Who cares if they are slightly flawed? I don't judge humans by their looks alone, I won't judge my pets that way either.

Just my two cents. Not meaning offense to anyone.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Plakats and double tails are my least favorite, and wild type is my least favorite coloring....I don't really like the translucent ones either

I have to say my favorites are solid red veiltails (so classic lol)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

lilyth88 said:


> Personally, I think entirely too much emphasis is put on "Standards." I love my fish, flaws and all. They lead good, happy lives. Who cares if they are slightly flawed? I don't judge humans by their looks alone, I won't judge my pets that way either.
> 
> Just my two cents. Not meaning offense to anyone.


We breeders have standards to breed for to better the species itself  Pet store bettas don't stand a chance in the IBC therefore they should not be judged accordingly but admired for their own personal beauty


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL I'd be laughed at if I tried to enter IBC with my petstore babies.!!! Bowser is some mutated freak mutt fish (combtail, crowntail) and Ludey is a "petstore multicolor" with a weird dent in his tail where it healed from melt. I love my freak fish, I'd love to have a real IBC fish but I don't want to pay for them. I think my next fish will be from the local breeder- she does coppers and dragons.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilyth88 said:


> Personally, I think entirely too much emphasis is put on "Standards." I love my fish, flaws and all. They lead good, happy lives. Who cares if they are slightly flawed? I don't judge humans by their looks alone, I won't judge my pets that way either.
> 
> Just my two cents. Not meaning offense to anyone.


And I take NO offense at all. Its a great point. Yes I have some bettas that are DEFINITELY not breeders (dont meet up to the standards), but I was speaking from a breeders point of view. I love my fish my fish the same. I know they have flaws, but I was saying that the reason why (*MOST*) people dislike CT's are because they are not bred correctly. Meaning that some CT breeders are beginners that don't know what they are doing and breed a pair of Ct's and end with very bad finnage. The CT's have to be bred carefully or you almost always end up with them having bad fins.

This is the same with VT's as well. I've seen some VT's with an extra ventral fin on its anal.

Yeah this is a nice betta and all, but he is so flawed and definitely wouldn't meet the standard, but most of us that like CT's, would still snatch him up in a heart beat:










*Edit:
Just noticed that MrVampire has commented pretty much the same thing*


----------



## bettanova2 (Mar 18, 2012)

I've found this thread's interesting 

I would like to say my number one favorite would be halfmoon, followed by plakat, crowntail, halfsun,..............., and the last one would be...veiltail double tail (it probably doesn't attracted me that much)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That pic of the CT... He seems ideal! I'd buy him over a shaggy CT anyday.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Even though Paarthurnax is a plakat, they are my least favorite haha. I couldn't find a dragonscale that wasn't a plakat. I like the pretty fins :3


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

I really love all bettas, all colours, as my late fish, Sparky was an extremely ugly veiltail male. But I loved him to death, and always have a special place in my heart for veiltails. I also love halfmoons, but have to say my least favorite are the giants of any kind... they FREAK ME OUT!! My least favorite colour is probably clear, becuase you cannot see their tails... I like the common colors and love the rare ones. Over all, I'm not picky, as long as the fish is happy.


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

I had forgotten about the double tail I have yet to see on that was a great looker and i realy dont see how its good for the betta, I was looking at some that came into work and the double just seem like a bad trend (I know i may be hated) and i hope its a trnd that ends soon.


----------



## bettanova2 (Mar 18, 2012)

My least favorite color is completely black in color, but a mix of white and black is my top favorite!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I love most tail types, not keen on double tails, it looks a bit engineered but otherwise I love them all. I'm not a fan of the red colouring where it's almost orange it's so red. When I went to get Kyon it was him, a white and red (white body can't remember the colour type begins with a C?) and a bright red VT who was red allover with no real charecter to him. My other half prefered him but he had terrible fin curling and was a bit dopey and drowsy, didn't see him lasting long.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Cambodian?

I mostly don't like cambodians much.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Originally, I disliked crowntails and HMPK's the most. However, now almost all my males are CT's from walmart. 

As for coloring, I really do not like koi colored bettas. I find most of them pretty ugly. And I try to avoid red and blue only because they are so common. That being said, I do own three red bettas - a male and female VT and1 red CT along with a blue CT. 

I like yellow, white, black, or metallic colored bettas.

Ooh, I am also not a fan of dragons although I have one of them too. A white body/red finned HMPK. 

Of course I usually end up buying whatever one is in the most need of TLC....


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, koi-colored. I likey! They're like calico or something! lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Koi's have to be one of my favorites and if they are HMPK, WooHoo!

Koi "Sanke" HMPK Males!

Really nice fish IMO. Very nice colors and the finnage is nice as well!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't like "Big Ears". I just don't. I find them very unappealing.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I like some koi but not the ones that have very little coloring like this guy








although I am digging the mustache 

do only HMPK's come in koi coloring? I have never seen a HM or CT with it.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I really dislike the plakats. I think they're ugly.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't like male plakats. They are weird looking to me. Especially the ones with the stubby caudal and long anal fins. Weird. I am a fan of the very underated veil tale. Except when their fins outgrow their body.... maybe I just pity them more because they have a hard time moving. Red sure does, his fins are longer than he is now, this isn't a recent photo. His dorsel is not missing in this photo just so you know. He is holding it on the other side. Poor thing. he can still move his bum when a blood worm is in sight though!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

yea, plain koi aren't as appealing but that fishes name should be Hitler!! (no offense to anybody, really!! I'm just a huge history buff and things like that amuse me)


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Veil-tails, they just look too sad to even swim. I think its ugly how their fins droop.

How ever, my least favorite color is Mustard Gas, looks like straight up puke to me. And I hate mustard.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Veiltails are a bit on the boring side, I think. I keep wondering what my next betta will be, but honestly, I think it depends on who catches my eye. I originally wanted a red male, but Rosie caught my eye and just stared at me, lol. I had to take her!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I can't stand elephant ears or Plakats Dx

And my least favorite colors on a betta are colors that look murky together. Like reeeeally darkl blue and red.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't like the normal double tails, but I do like HM double tails.


----------



## bettanova2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Veiltails aren't boring for me..I saw a pretty marble veiltail really appealing to me last time..I just won't buy double veiltails simply bc of my personal taste..:roll:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

copperarabian said:


> I don't like the normal double tails, but I do like HM double tails.


What do you mean "normal" DTs?


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

ZackyBear said:


> I can't stand elephant ears or Plakats Dx
> 
> And my least favorite colors on a betta are colors that look murky together. Like reeeeally darkl blue and red.


Plakats are so cute though xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> What do you mean "normal" DTs?


 I think by normal DT they mean that its from a DT x DT spawn as opposed to a HM X DT spawn


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm NOT a fan of double tails. They look like they're wearing weird pants.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

RayneForhest said:


> I'm NOT a fan of double tails. They look like they're wearing weird pants.


haha!!!MAJOR LOL MOMENT!


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

BAHAHA!!! yeah I just imagined a fish with pants XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeckyFish97 said:


> I think by normal DT they mean that its from a DT x DT spawn as opposed to a HM X DT spawn


That makes sense, but DTxDT can be any kind of DT. The DT gene is like a color. It can be on any betta. There are CTDT's, HMDT's, HMPKDT's, VTDT's, ect. So there technically isnt a "normal" DT.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

RayneForhest said:


> I'm NOT a fan of double tails. They look like they're wearing weird pants.


I agree! They remind me of these:


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I absolutely agree...LOL!!!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Raspberry Betta said:


> I purchased my first betta from petsmart and it said male betta. Does that mean it is just regular?


You would have to post apicture for someone to tell you~ There is no 'regular' betta. Just...more common. So I'm already guessing it could be a CT (Crown Tail) or VT (Veil Tail)


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> I agree! They remind me of these:


This...made me laugh so hard... I cried. Not even kidding.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Those DO like like DTs' tails :shock:


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lilyth... you and me both. I am reminded of the scene from Undercover Brother with the parachute bell bottoms.


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

MadameDesu said:


> Those DO like like DTs' tails :shock:


Haha, they really do...

As for the "normal DT" question: I'm guessing that means a double veil tail.

And as for what tail type a "Male Betta" from PetSmart is: PetSmart gets their VTs in the cups labeled "Male Betta" -- so unless a fish has the wrong lid for whatever reason, odds are any Betta coming from there simply labeled as a male is a veil. I know, at my store at least, the same applies to the females: they all seem to be veils.

The labeling is pretty accurate except when it comes to dragonscales: for whatever reason at PetSmart that more means that the fish is a plakat because not all of them are dragons, and not all of the dragons are labeled as such (i.e. HM/DeT dragons are labeled as Halfmoons).


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I also don't like see through fish as much, they kinda creep me out


----------

